

Iran overturns death sentence for 'CIA spy' and Game Programmer Hekmati - cobrausn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-17261257

======
psykotic
Correction: He wasn't a game programmer.

~~~
cobrausn
The article does not mention his programming background, but other sources do.

[http://kotaku.com/5890496/iran-overturns-game-developers-
dea...](http://kotaku.com/5890496/iran-overturns-game-developers-death-
sentence)

~~~
ErrantX
It mentions he was involved with a game - but no one has actually said the
role was as a programmer. Given his military background it might have been as,
say, a consultant etc. (not to break balls or anything - just pointing it out
:)).

~~~
cobrausn
You are correct, nothing has said programmer. For the sake of clarity, will
alter title to say game developer.

EDIT:

Too late to alter the title. Will have to stand.

------
burke
Is this the same guy that was going to be executed for writing an image
uploader last month? If not, what came of that case? Did they end up going
through with the execution?

~~~
cobrausn
No, that was Saeed Malekpour, and the discussion is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3599396>

Also, I just realized that Amir Mirzai Hekmati was a game programmer, not a
web programmer, and will edit the title accordingly.

------
libraryatnight
I'm surprised that people who leave Iran go back to visit, even for family. It
just doesn't seem safe. Then again, I am writing this from an incredibly
outside perspective informed only by horror stories of people getting
arrested.

